# Spouse Visa from Pakistan



## tas01 (Aug 1, 2017)

I have today posted my bundle to Sheffield to support my husband’s spouse visa from Pakistan. I'm feeling really worried and anxious and fearful that I may have missed something. 

I have a few questions that are popping up in my mind. I wonder if somebody would be kind enough to provide me with some answers. 

1)The photo of Hubby we submitted, I though was fine (it’s clear, white background, face on etc) the lady at the post office said it wouldn’t compile with UK passport photo requirements as the his face needed to be a bit closer. I am really worried now. Could this be something they refuse on? 

2)I am divorced and I was previously married to someone from abroad, for whom I applied for a Fiancé visa. Will this be looked upon as badly on my part? I did explain in my covering letter the qualms I had about marrying from abroad again. 

3)I have provided lots of pictures from our engagement and wedding and wedding reception party. But none from after our marriage, as we only had a week together before I came back to the UK. I do have 2 in my phone that we took. I’m kicking myself for not including them. Should I be worried about this?


----------



## tas01 (Aug 1, 2017)

Could someone please respond to my questions..i'm getting really worried


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Given you've already submitted everything to Sheffield, there's no good worrying about it as you can't change anything now.

Either way, here's some answers:

1). I've not read anyone being refused because of a passport photo.
2). I'm sure your application will be scrutinised more, but assuming all immigration laws were followed previously, it shouldn't affect your current application.
3). Shouldn't be an issue, the photos from the wedding are the most important.


----------



## tas01 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Hippoman, thank you so much for replying. 

Yes everything, all procedures were followed correctly when applying for my ex husband fiancé visa. Unfortunately after 4 or so years of marriage it didn't work out. I did explain in my covering letter that I was reluctant to marry from abroad again, but I did not let this bias stop me from getting to know my now husband. 

I have recently found out that I'm pregnant so I need my husband to be with me more than anything right now.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Well....congratulations first of all, you don't need to be stressed about the visa now, just pray and hope, as you may know stressing isn't good For your condition,

1) like hippoman said, I don't think they will refuse the visa because of a photograph issue, maybe they will contact you to provide a better one if needed as you did submit the correct documents just a slightly small error.

2) Again if you have proof that your previous marriage has been dissolved correctly as stated in the UKVI website then there is nothing to worry about.

3) it seems fine, but did you include any other evidence post marriage? Like how you guys communicate after you came back to the U.K.? Or at least explained how you guys now keep in touch?


----------



## tas01 (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you for your reply and kind concern. I actually feel a lot better now. 

Yes We provided - WhatsApp message history( around 36 pages), WhatsApp Call history (Around 26 pages) Skype and Viber history (around 24 pages) we also provided screenshots of email exchanges. All communication is from start of relationship to most recent, so includes all our communication after wedding to date. I have also included e-tickets and stamps in passport to prove travel to Pakistan. 
Also our marriage certificate and also pictures of our engagement & wedding, as I mentioned previously.


----------



## tas01 (Aug 1, 2017)

I forgot to mention that I did include in my application my Divorce certificate (Decree Absolute)


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Well...then there is nothing to worry about! Good luck....keep us updated &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## tas01 (Aug 1, 2017)

Ok I Know I might be being silly, but now I'm stressing about another issue my payslips. 

I paper clipped all my 8 payslips and x2 p60's together and put then in my pack. I'm worried I should put them in a poly pocket or a separate envelope. What if they lose them??!! 

has anyone experienced the UKVI losing their documents or claiming they were never sent to them?

Also I didn't include my contract (as its old) I just got my employer to do me a letter on headed paper of course, confirming my salary and employment. Is this ok?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks good to me. Also if you remarried after your divorce was completed (and not while the divorce was in process) that's good.

Paperclips are a good idea. That's how I presented all my documents as well, by using paperclips. No plastic wallets.

There have been stories about "losing" and "claiming". Just search the internet and this forum, but it doesn't mean it happens a lot or will happen with your documents.


----------



## tas01 (Aug 1, 2017)

Received all documents from Sheffield back on the weekend. I literally ALL documents, even the applicant's passport size photos!! 

Also the documents were all out of order, in a bit of a mess actually. 

I know receiving documents back is a norm, but do they send back every single document? Even Online application and Appendix 2 have been sent back. 

Is this normal?


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

tas01 said:


> Received all documents from Sheffield back on the weekend. I literally ALL documents, even the applicant's passport size photos!!
> 
> Also the documents were all out of order, in a bit of a mess actually.
> 
> ...


Seems to be fine, i think you are over stressing at the moment, try to relax.


----------



## tas01 (Aug 1, 2017)

I am pregnant and desperately need my husband to be with me now  I also live alone. 

Anyway I have a few questions I hope someone can answer

1) When does clock start ticking, In terms of waiting for your outcome? From the date of application? date of biometrics? 

2) What is the email address I need to chase the status of my application? do you have to pay to email them? 

3) how can one go about escalating their application?


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

tas01 said:


> I am pregnant and desperately need my husband to be with me now  I also live alone.
> 
> Anyway I have a few questions I hope someone can answer
> 
> ...


1) When does clock start ticking, In terms of waiting for your outcome? From the date of application? date of biometrics? 

Date of biometrics. That's what most people start counting from. 

2) What is the email address I need to chase the status of my application? do you have to pay to email them? 

Yes, you've got to pay around £5-£6 per email - you'll end up getting standard response, so best to save that money.

3) how can one go about escalating their application?

If you get in touch with the local MP they will be able to make enquiries for you, has it been over 60 days? If not, then wait till the 60 day mark before escalating anything. Someone that did non-priority waited around 50+ days before he got the visa.


----------



## tas01 (Aug 1, 2017)

It has been only 36 working days since the biometrics were submitted. Yes I was also thinking of asking my local MP to make enquiries for me, however you have suggested I wait until the 60th working day, which will be the 13th October. 

Shall I wait or try and see if he can help before that? Ordinarily id be happy to wait but due to my circumstances (and I do realise im probably not the only one in this position) I really cant stand the wait.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

tas01 said:


> It has been only 36 working days since the biometrics were submitted. Yes I was also thinking of asking my local MP to make enquiries for me, however you have suggested I wait until the 60th working day, which will be the 13th October.
> 
> Shall I wait or try and see if he can help before that? Ordinarily id be happy to wait but due to my circumstances (and I do realise im probably not the only one in this position) I really cant stand the wait.


You don't need to contact your MP to escalate your enquiry. You can do that later if it's taking months to get a decision on your application.

Being pregnant will probably have zero impact on your case in terms of fast tracking it.

To contact UKVI for an update, you need to use their online form which costs. In that you can request your enquiry be escalated. They normally respond back asking for details from you in order to escalate it. You could call them if you like. That costs as well. 

Tbh, it's probably way to early to ask for any kind of update yet. It's only been a month and these applications can take several months. 3 to 6 months or in some cases people have been waiting longer.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

Look at the luck this person had when he/she submitted their application. Wow. Visa granted within the month!


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

j4v3d said:


> Look at the luck this person had when he/she submitted their application. Wow. Visa granted within the month!


People who pay for priority service, can expect their applications to be handled a lot quicker usually.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

i.need.help said:


> People who pay for priority service, can expect their applications to be handled a lot quicker usually.


Yeah, but come on, in the same month, a Pakistan application - i've known so many people that have done priority and are still waiting for a decision like 4 months on - so seeing this applicant get the visa within the same month is astonishing - good luck to that applicant. Hoping alot of visa's are granted this week for many people.


----------



## tas01 (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh wow, lucky them. I wish I had applied for priority now. I think ill wait until the 60 day mark and then contact my MP, it cant hurt to try right!


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

tas01 said:


> Oh wow, lucky them. I wish I had applied for priority now. I think ill wait until the 60 day mark and then contact my MP, it cant hurt to try right!


Nope, won't hurt to try, but just wait patiently - hopefully you'll hear back soon.


----------

